# Cottage Cheese?



## Dutymum (Jan 3, 2006)

Does anyone feed there little ones cottage cheese with their dinners. My sister inlaw has a little Maltipoo and she feeds him a little cottage cheese with his kibble. Does anyone do that and do you know the advantages of doing this?


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

I don't feed mine any, but my mom has always fed all our dogs cottage cheese on top of their dog food every once in awhile. She now feeds their new Brittany Spaniel pup cottage cheese on top of her food every day and she seems to really like it.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I always fed my girls cottage cheese when they were going to have puppies. More calcium.
I used to feed it mixed with their food but the newer premium foods are so balance I don't
do it anymore.


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy:

I hope you are doing great.

We fed it to Guzzi Goo once in a while. My son found a recipe we used here-

http://schmidling.netfirms.com/making.htm


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I home-cook for Pico and he gets 3/4 tsp low fat cottage cheese with breakfast and 3/4 tsp plain low fat yoghurt with dinner. Some dogs can't tolerate dairy but Pico's never had any trouble with it.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I tried mixing cottage cheese in with Perri's food when he got the Angels Glow. A couple days later he got an upset stomach with diahrea. (Now I mix a bit of wet food in with AG at dinner.)
After that happened, I read in one of my Maltese books that people often will give their dogs cottage cheese in the hopes it will be good for skin/coat, but that many dogs don't handle dairy well and could get upset stomachs from it. 
If you do decide to use it, I guess you'll just have to wait and see if your dog will tolerate it. Not worth it though in my opinion, after the big messes I had to clean up...


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Sometimes I mix some cottage cheese in with Bella's food when she doesn't want to eat and I know its about time she should. But sometimes shes a brat and just eats the cottage cheese and spits out her food. Other times she gobbles it down.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

i gave lola about 2 tbsp of cottage cheese two nights ago.....about 12 hours later (of course in the middle of the night) lola threw up. dont think i'll put her through that again! be carefull...lola usually has a very hearty stomach and can eat anything.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I think it's like anything else, if you want to introduce something new, especially a dairy food I would start with a very tiny amount and see how it is tolerated. If there is no bad effect then you could try adding a tiny bit more, but I would only start with a quarter tea spoon and then if that is ok go to a half next time. 
Scooby won't eat cottage cheese at all but he does love the occasional piece of string cheese (low fat) and Yoghurt, but not on a regular basis, maybe once a week or so and he tolerates both very well


----------

